# "No" vote



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

Am I missing something or if the supporters of Shafiq,Sabbahi, Fotouh, Moussa and el Baradei vote no instead of boycotting the referendum then their numbers would easily beat MB?..


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

or maybe they think that as in times past.. the number of votes might not actually be the number announced.. 

Also remember when Morsi was voted in the MB were actively canvassing outside the polling stations when they were open.. breaking the law doesn't seem to matter


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

"A president who lies, monopolizes const. writing, sends militias to disperse sit-ins and use live ammo will hold a fair referendum??#Egypt" suppose this answers my query


----------

